# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Alda Merini

## broken_smile

Io non ho bisogno di denaro.
Ho bisogno di sentimenti,
di parole, di parole scelte sapientemente,
di fiori detti pensieri,
di rose dette presenze,
di sogni che abitino gli alberi,
di canzoni che facciano danzare le statue,
di stelle che mormorino all orecchio degli amanti.
Ho bisogno di poesia,
questa magia che brucia la pesantezza delle parole,
che risveglia le emozioni e dà colori nuovi.

La mia poesia è alacre come il fuoco
trascorre tra le mie dita come un rosario
Non prego perché sono un poeta della sventura
che tace, a volte, le doglie di un parto dentro le ore,
sono il poeta che grida e che gioca con le sue grida,
sono il poeta che canta e non trova parole,
sono la paglia arida sopra cui batte il suono,
sono la ninnanànna che fa piangere i figli,
sono la vanagloria che si lascia cadere,
il manto di metallo di una lunga preghiera
del passato cordoglio che non vede la luce.

da La volpe e il sipario

----------


## broken_smile

La verità è sempre quella,
la cattiveria degli uomini
che ti abbassa
e ti costruisce un santuario di odio
dietro la porta socchiusa.
Ma l’amore della povera gente
brilla più di una qualsiasi filosofia.
Un povero ti dà tutto
e non ti rinfaccia mai la tua vigliaccheria.

da “Terra d’amore”

----------


## broken_smile

Le più belle poesie
si scrivono sopra le pietre
coi ginocchi piagati
e le menti aguzzate dal mistero.
Le più belle poesie si scrivono
davanti a un altare vuoto,
accerchiati da argenti
della divina follia.
Così, pazzo criminale qual sei
tu detti versi all’umanità,
i versi della riscossa
e le bibliche profezie
e sei fratello a Giona.
Ma nella Terra Promessa
dove germinano i pomi d’oro
e l’albero della conoscenza
Dio non è mai disceso né ti ha mai maledetto.
Ma tu sì, maledici
ora per ora il tuo canto
perché sei sceso nel limbo,
dove aspiri l’assenzio
di una sopravvivenza negata.

da “La Terra Santa”

----------


## broken_smile

Corpo, ludibrio grigio
con le tue scarlatte voglie,
fino a quando mi imprigionerai?
anima circonflessa,
circonfusa e incapace,
anima circoncisa,
che fai distesa nel corpo?

da “La Terra Santa”

----------


## broken_smile

Le mie impronte digitali
prese in manicomio
hanno perseguitato le mie mani
come un rantolo che salisse la vena della vita,
quelle impronte digitali dannate
sono state registrate nel cielo
e vibrano insieme
ahimè
alle stelle dell’Orsa maggiore.

Alda Merini

----------


## broken_smile

Spazio spazio, io voglio, tanto spazio
per dolcissima muovermi ferita:
voglio spazio per cantare crescere
errare e saltare il fosso
della divina sapienza.
Spazio datemi spazio
ch’io lanci un urlo inumano,
quell’urlo di silenzio negli anni
che ho toccato con mano.

da “Vuoto d’amore”

Bacio che sopporti il peso
della mia anima breve
in te il mondo del mio discorso
diventa suono e paura.

---------

Solo un mano d’angelo
intatta di sè, del suo amore per sè,
potrebbe
offrirmi la concavità del suo palmo
perché vi riversi il mio pianto.
La mano dell’uomo vivente
è troppo impigliata nei fili dell’oggi e dell’ieri,
è troppo ricolma di vita e di plasma di vita!
Non potrà mai la mano dell’uomo mondarsi
per il tranquillo pianto del proprio fratello!
E dunque, soltanto una mano di angelo bianco
dalle lontane radici nutrite d’eterno e d’immenso
potrebbe filtrare serena le confessioni dell’uomo
senza vibrarne sul fondo in un cenno di viva ripulsa.

----------


## broken_smile

da “Alla tua salute, amore mio”

Amore,
vola da me
con l’aeroplano di carta
della mia fantasia,
con l’ingegno del tuo sentimento.
Vedrai fiorire terre piene di magia
e io sarò la chioma d’albero più alta
per darti frescura e riparo.
Fa’ delle due braccia
due ali d’angelo
e porta anche a me un po’ di pace
e il giocattolo del sogno.
Ma prima di dirmi qualcosa
guarda il genio in fiore
del mio cuore.

-------------

Accarezzami, amore,
ma come il sole
che tocca la dolce fronte della luna.
Non venirmi a molestare anche tu
con quelle sciocche ricerche
sulle tracce del divino.
Dio arriverà all’alba
se io sarò tra le tue braccia.

--------------

Sono folle di te, amore
che vieni a rintracciare
nei miei trascorsi
questi giocattoli rotti delle mie parole.
Ti faccio dono di tutto
se vuoi,
tanto io sono solo una fanciulla
piena di poesia
e coperta di lacrime salate,
io voglio solo addormentarmi
sulla ripa del cielo stellato
e diventare un dolce vento
di canti d’amore per te.

----------


## broken_smile

Del tutto ignari della nostra esistenza
voi navigate nei cieli aperti dei nostri limiti,
e delle nostre squallide ferite
voi fate un balsamo per le labbra di Dio.
Non vi è da parte nostra conoscenza degli angeli,
né gli angeli conosceranno mai il nostro martirio,
ma c’è una linea di infelicità come di un uragano
che separa noi dalla vostra siepe.
Voi entrate nell’uragano dell’universo
come coloro che si gettano nell’inferno
e trovano il tremolo sospiro
di chi sta per morire
e di chi sta per nascere.

da “La carne degli angeli”


“Ho la sensazione di durare troppo, di non riuscire a spegnermi: come tutti i vecchi le mie radici stentano a mollare la terra. Ma del resto dico spesso a tutti che quella croce senza giustizia che è stato il mio manicomio non ha fatto che rivelarmi la grande potenza della vita”

da La pazza della porta accanto

----------


## broken_smile

Tu non sai: ci sono betulle che di notte levano le loro radici, e tu non crederesti mai che di notte gli alberi camminano o diventano sogni.

Pensa che in un albero c'è un violino d'amore.
Pensa che un albero canta e ride.
Pensa che un albero sta in un crepaccio e poi diventa vita.

Te l'ho già detto: i poeti non si redimono, vanno lasciati volare tra gli alberi come usignoli pronti a morire.

----------


## broken_smile

Genesi

Vorrei un figlio da te che sia una spada
lucente, come un grido di alta grazia,
che sia pietra, che sia novello Adamo,
lievito del mio sangue e che risolva
più quietamente questa nostra sete.
Ah, se t'amo, lo grido ad ogni vento
gemmando fiori da ogni stanco ramo
e fiorita son tutta e d'ogni velo
vo scerpando il mio lutto
perché genesi sei della mia carne.
Ma il mio cuore, trafitto dall'amore
ha desiderio di mondarsi vivo.
E perciò dammi un figlio delicato,
un bellissimo, vergine viticcio
da allacciare al mio tronco, e tu, possente
olmo, tu padre ricco d'ogni forza pura
mieterai liete ombre alle mie luci.

----------


## broken_smile

Bambino 

Bambino,
se trovi l'aquilone della tua fantasia
legalo con l'intelligenza del cuore.
Vedrai sorgere giardini incantati
e tua madre diventerà una pianta
che ti coprirà con le sue foglie.
Fa delle tue mani due bianche colombe
e portino la pace ovunque
e l'ordine delle cose.
Ma prima di imparare a scrivere
guardati nell'acqua del sentimento

----------


## broken_smile

Ogni mattina

Ogni mattina il mio stelo vorrebbe levarsi nel vento
soffiato ebrietudine di vita,
ma qualcosa lo tiene a terra,
una lunga pesante catena d'angoscia
che non si dissolve.
allora mi alzo dal letto
e cerco un riquadro di vento
e trovo uno scacco di sole
entro il quale poggio i piedi nudi.
di questa grazia segreta
dopo non avrò memoria
perchè anche la malattia ha un senso
una dismisura, un passo,
anche la malattia è matrice di vita.
ecco, sto qui in ginocchio
aspettando che un angelo mi sfiori
leggermente con grazia,
e intanto accarezzo i miei piedi pallidi
con le dita vogliose d'amore.

----------


## broken_smile

O Donna,
il tuo violino superbo
apre angeliche voci
e un perno di metallo
anima l'usignolo.
Lui Alberto la mia rima
subì questo momento
e divenni Dea
di vasta Ipotenusa
sberleffo di Parole
o silloge del Sole?

----------


## broken_smile

La semplicità

La semplicità è mettersi nudi davanti agli altri.
E noi abbiamo tanta difficoltà ad essere veri con gli altri.
Abbiamo timore di essere fraintesi, di apparire fragili,
di finire alla mercè di chi ci sta di fronte.
Non ci esponiamo mai.
Perché ci manca la forza di essere uomini,
quella che ci fa accettare i nostri limiti,
che ce li fa comprendere, dandogli senso e trasformandoli in energia,
in forza appunto.

Io amo la semplicità che si accompagna con l'umiltà.
Mi piacciono i barboni.
Mi piace la gente che sa ascoltare il vento sulla propria pelle,
sentire gli odori delle cose,
catturarne l'anima.
Quelli che hanno la carne a contatto con la carne del mondo.
Perché lì c'è verità, lì c'è dolcezza, lì c'è sensibilità, lì c'è ancora amore.

----------


## broken_smile

Torna amore
vela delicata e libera
che occupi
il pensiero della mia terra
sto morendo sulla grandiosità di un fiume
che è rosso di desiderio
e vorrebbe
travolgere il tuo amore.

----------


## broken_smile

gjithmone kam menduar se nuk eshte e nevojshme te flasesh shume per jeten e poeteve dhe artisteve ne pergjithesi, sepse besoj se ajo cka eshte e rendesishme eshte e shprehur ne poezite dhe ne veprat e tyre. gjithsesi per ata qe jane kureshtare te dine dicka me shume rreth jetes se kesaj poeteshe, po sjell ato pak te dhena qe jane shkruar per te ne wikipedia (anglisht). besoj se mjafton...




> Alda Merini (March 21, 1931 – November 1, 2009) was a renowned Italian writer and poet. She was born and died in Milan.
> Alda Merini started her poetic career when she was really young and soon she gained the attention and the admiration of many famous Italian writers, like Giorgio Manganelli, Salvatore Quasimodo and Pier Paolo Pasolini. Her intense, passionate and mystic writing style was influenced especially by the Bohemian-Austrian poet Rainer Maria Rilke.
> 
> Her verses are mainly about her long and dramatic hospitalization in mental home (since 1964 to the late 1970s), and the "otherness" of madness in the creative expression. One of her masterpieces is L'altra verità. Diario di una diversa ("The other truth. Diary of a dropout"), Scheiwiller, 1986.
> 
> In 1996 Alda Merini was proposed by the "Académie Francaise" for the Nobel Prize in Literature. She received the prize of the Italian Republic in the area of poetry.[1]
> 
> The day of her death, the President of the Italian Republic, Giorgio Napolitano, called her an "inspired and limpid poetic voice."




« Non avrei potuto scrivere in quel momento nulla che riguardasse i fiori perché io stessa ero diventata un fiore, io stessa avevo un gambo e una linfa »
da _L'altra verità. Diario di una diversa_

----------


## Endless

wow broken sa te ngjanka :p

----------

broken_smile (07-04-2014)

----------


## broken_smile

Quelle come me 

Quelle come me regalano sogni, anche a costo di rimanerne prive.
Quelle come me donano l’Anima,
perché un’anima da sola è come una goccia d’acqua nel deserto.
Quelle come me tendono la mano ed aiutano a rialzarsi,
pur correndo il rischio di cadere a loro volta.
Quelle come me guardano avanti,
anche se il cuore rimane sempre qualche passo indietro.
Quelle come me cercano un senso all’esistere e, quando lo trovano,
tentano d’insegnarlo a chi sta solo sopravvivendo.
Quelle come me quando amano, amano per sempre.
e quando smettono d’amare è solo perché
piccoli frammenti di essere giacciono inermi nelle mani della vita.
Quelle come me inseguono un sogno
quello di essere amate per ciò che sono
e non per ciò che si vorrebbe fossero.
Quelle come me girano il mondo alla ricerca di quei valori che, ormai,
sono caduti nel dimenticatoio dell’anima.
Quelle come me vorrebbero cambiare,
ma il farlo comporterebbe nascere di nuovo.
Quelle come me urlano in silenzio,
perché la loro voce non si confonda con le lacrime.
Quelle come me sono quelle cui tu riesci sempre a spezzare il cuore,
perché sai che ti lasceranno andare, senza chiederti nulla.
Quelle come me amano troppo, pur sapendo che, in cambio,
non riceveranno altro che briciole.
Quelle come me si cibano di quel poco e su di esso,
purtroppo, fondano la loro esistenza.
Quelle come me passano inosservate,
ma sono le uniche che ti ameranno davvero.

----------


## broken_smile

Ci sono pittori
che scrivono
con le rime
e disegnano enormi foreste
entro cui
vanno a vivere
con i loro amori.
Si contentano
di un solo pensiero,
lo vestono di rubini
e credono che sia un re.
I poeti
non credono alle date,
credono che la loro storia
cominci dalla presenza.

da "L'anima innamorata"

----------


## broken_smile

Amo, e tu sai che l'anima mi è stanca
...ma da ragazza levavo lo sguardo
di chi non sa cosa vuol dire resa.
La mia scelta di vita fu scommessa
in un mondo soltanto predicato.
Al mio collo si è aggrappato
come l'ostrica,
chiunque andava a fondo.
La mia casa è stata aperta
com'è aperta
una porta spalancata.
Amica senza limiti di sangue
nè di ragione
nè di sofferenza.
E di tutto mi sono spogliata
ad eccezione della mia coerenza.

----------

